# VADER 6 wks old



## dirt (Jan 24, 2009)

hopefullly he'll be a MONSTARR!


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

he is one handsome pup, thats for sure.thanx for sharing.


----------



## dirt (Jan 24, 2009)

haha no problem....dude i voted for your dog!!!! coincidence????


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

Wow, thats a trip.small world i take it? lol Thank you by the way. I really love the colors in your boy. Gonna be a big boy whens he's all grown up.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Awww he is a handsome little dude.


----------



## Jr. (Nov 3, 2008)

Handsome fella!!

I love Rotties!! My last dog before Kaden was a Rottie. I miss her :-(


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Jr. said:


> Handsome fella!!
> 
> I love Rotties!! My last dog before Kaden was a Rottie. I miss her :-(


I dont think thats a Rotti, unless Im just I missed something!!

Great looking pup!! He reminds me of my friends dog, has that peanut butter color around his mouth and on his eye lids and chest, then he has the chocolate back and the rest of him. I call him Peanut Butter Cups cause he looks like he got into a big Reese's!! That is gonna be a big boy when its all said and done! Good luck and again great looking pup!!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

No that's not a rottie the pups color is called tri-color. It may appear to be the same color and markings as a rottie but actaully this tri-color pattern can be found in apbt's as well. Cute Puppy BTW

Here is an tri-color apbt Sorrells Azuma


----------



## eddie b (Dec 30, 2008)

Very cute pup! The tried color is sweet. Isn't he a bit young though?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

hs a cutie pie


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

i havent noticed many tri colors outside of the sorrells line. i have seen more and more bullys being tri


----------



## purplestars21 (Dec 25, 2008)

hes a handsome guy and i love tris they are rare where i am i have only seen 1 in my whole life in actual person as it were. keep coming with those puppy pics !


----------



## tiller222818 (Jul 29, 2008)

its a tri color and rotties dont have white on them


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

Vader is very cute! I love the tris.


----------



## Jr. (Nov 3, 2008)

SadieBlues said:


> No that's not a rottie the pups color is called tri-color. It may appear to be the same color and markings as a rottie but actaully this tri-color pattern can be found in apbt's as well. Cute Puppy BTW
> 
> Here is an tri-color apbt Sorrells Azuma


ahhhhh ok :hammer:


----------



## Kd1701 (Jan 22, 2009)

He's adorable!!!!!! Very nice colors and very very cute face! He'll be a very nice-looking dog when he gets older!  Keep sharing!


----------



## dirt (Jan 24, 2009)

I wish I knew some one down here that breeds bullies, I would like another pup for him to play with.


----------



## NIKKI (Nov 3, 2008)

cute pup!!!!!


----------



## dirt (Jan 24, 2009)

Thank you guys!!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

wheezie said:


> i havent noticed many tri colors outside of the sorrells line. i have seen more and more bullys being tri


Wheezie where have you been? In the Bully world Tri is the new blue!!! Dude, Blue soooooooo 2002!

Oops! I was so busy joking I forgot to say that you pup is VERY cute!!

Tri's use to show up somewhat frequently in the Ruffian AST line. The late Jane Rebello use to sell them off at haft price. Tri's are a big no no in the AST world.


----------



## Abel92701 (Jan 26, 2009)

Beautiful dog man, their cool when their that size


----------



## thedude (Jan 26, 2009)

adorable, i too for a second was like wait a minute lol...


----------

